# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  UK Press: Q&A: The frog-killer fungus

## John Clare

*BBC News, London, UK, Sep. 1st, 2008: Q**&A: The frog-killer fungus*

Amphibians around the world have suffered a dramatic decline in numbers over the last few decades.

Scientists now estimate that nearly one-third of all species are threatened by extinction and populations are falling rapidly. 

*Continued:*
_http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7591070.stm_

----------

